# What are the essentials to bring on an Amtrak overnight trip



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 19, 2017)

I'd like to hear them all. Whether in Coach or in a Roomette/Bedroom. what should I bring for an overnight trip on an Amtrak train? Pillow? Laptop? extra snacks?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 19, 2017)

If you haven't already checked here (assuming it's accessible by guests), this might answer some/all of your questions.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum/78-amtrak-faqs-first-time-rider-info/


----------



## anuenue (Mar 19, 2017)

@AmtrakBlue, strangely, that links to a thread about derailment.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2017)

• Cell phone

• Dentures cleaning container w/strainer.

• Dentures cleaning tablet(s).

• Hearing aid desiccant container w/desiccant

• Spare hearing aid batteries

• Evening and morning medications

• Disposible wash cloths (8 pack for every 2 days)

• Clean underwear

• Change of outer clothes

• Laptop/charger

• DSLR (2)/spare batteries/memory cards/chargers/external micophone (1)/hot shoe flash unit/radio trigger&receiver/2nd lens/sundries for cleaning camera/lenses.

• Tripod/ball head

• GorillaPod

• Beer, Spirits

• 10 oz Stainless steel wine glass (for water, beer, spirits)

• Snacks

• Travel blanket & travel pillow for (if in Coach)

• Spork/bottle opener/screwdriver/hex wrenches/can opener multi-tool

• 7" tablet w/an e-book on it (JIC).

Optional: 20 oz stainless steel backpackers cup, for mixing tuna salad/powdered beverages/etc


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 19, 2017)

anuenue said:


> @AmtrakBlue, strangely, that links to a thread about derailment.


Strange indeed. It works for me. It goes to Amtrak FAQs & First-Time Rider Info


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 19, 2017)

Duct tape and ear plugs come in handy at times.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> anuenue said:
> 
> 
> > @AmtrakBlue, strangely, that links to a thread about derailment.
> ...


Works correctly here too!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Earplugs, headphones, chargers for my laptop and phone, and a book or two (depending on the length of the trip).


----------



## anuenue (Mar 19, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > anuenue said:
> ...


Hmmm, I don't know why it's not working for me. I'm using the iPhone app. Anyway, sorry to have derailed the thread.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 20, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> I'd like to hear them all. Whether in Coach or in a Roomette/Bedroom. what should I bring for an overnight trip on an Amtrak train? Pillow? Laptop? extra snacks?


I bring all those things. I don't really travel light, although I am always able to get around on transit, etc.


----------



## anuenue (Mar 20, 2017)

My essentials:

Tickets

ID and drivers license

Insurance card

Credit card and ATM card

Cash

Phone (plus charging cable and small backup power supply)

Extension cord

A pen and small pad

Sunglasses

Meds

Toothbrush & paste

Deodorant

Hairbrush

Soap & shampoo

Skin moisturizer

Nail clippers

Eye drops

Eyeglass case

Refillable water bottle

Clorox wipes or Lysol wipes

Clothes, undergarments and pj's

Sweater, jacket, hat, gloves, scarf (depending on destination)

Shower shoes

Not essential but usually with me when I travel:

Entertainment (audio books, knitting, and a downloaded movie or two, sketch book)

Bathing suit, cover-up and sunscreen depending on destination. Maybe bug repellent.

Towel (which also can be used as a "blanket" or folded as a pillow.)

Small folded tote bags because you never know

Laundry detergent pods, depending on length of trip. Mesh laundry bag.

Binder clips (hold curtains closed. Can be used as clothes pins to hang just about anything.)

A few bandaids, polysporin, Tylenol, a thermometer, a couple of cough drops.

Herbal teabags, a mug that I like, some snacks, a Tupperware-type container, small silverware.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 20, 2017)

As a balding guy, I find the aircon blasting down is often too cold, so a wool hat is essential. In coach, I like to have a blanket too. I always carry an electric travel kettle, but have only used that in roomettes. 

Things can go wrong, delays, etc, so I bring some long life food items aboard too.

Travel light is the best advice, but the older I get, the more junk I seem to carry !

Ed.


----------



## chakk (Mar 22, 2017)

I bring a neck gaitor that I wear over my head as a balaclava to (a) keep my head warm from any cold air drafts, and (b) to keep my foam earplugs in my ears, which tend to all out when I roll around in the roomette bed or when reclined all the way back in a coach seat overnight.


----------

